# post-swim grooming



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I never blow dry Ellie! I do have some dry shampoo I'll use on her so she doesn't stink after a swim.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If she's swimming in clean fresh water, she doesnt really need rinsing. What you're doing sounds good. Some people find their dogs get hot spots if they're not thoroughly dried. I've not had any trouble that way, though. I find a good brushing when the dog is almost dry pretty much finishes up the job.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I always rinse my guys off at home because even clean lake water shttitinks.  

They usually are mostly dry by the time I drive home, but yes... they still go right into the bathtub and I make them wet again. 

Clean the ears when you get home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I recommend a swimmer's ear astringent (made for dogs) after each swim. Otherwise, I just let the boy dry naturally. Even with the thick, heavy undercoat he dries pretty quickly. But he does get stinky after a few times, and I have to give him a bath.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I recommend a swimmer's ear astringent (made for dogs) after each swim. Otherwise, I just let the boy dry naturally. Even with the thick, heavy undercoat he dries pretty quickly. But he does get stinky after a few times, and I have to give him a bath.


Can you recommend an anstrigent or tell me which one you're using? I've looked at a few on line, I was wondering which one you're using, I've seen you mention using it before. I was thinking of trying one on my two. 

I take my guys swimming alot, I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway.

I'm currently using Virbac Epi-Optic Advanced Ear wash, like it because it has a drying agent in it and always clean my guys ears out after swimming. My Vet recommended that I clean them afterwards.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the one I use. I just squeeze some in, massage his ear a little, and leave it alone. I don't bother to clean the ears. 
My field trainer is the one who told me to do it. They do it with all the labs and goldens he trains, and don't have any ear problems with them which is pretty amazing since the dogs swim pretty much every day.

Amazon.com: Vedco Swimmer's Ear Astringent For Dogs, 4 oz.: Pet Supplies

I used to use a different but similar one, made by Vet Solutions, but I haven't been able to find it for a couple of years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> This is the one I use. I just squeeze some in, massage his ear a little, and leave it alone. I don't bother to clean the ears.
> My field trainer is the one who told me to do it. They do it with all the labs and goldens he trains, and don't have any ear problems with them which is pretty amazing since the dogs swim pretty much every day.
> 
> Amazon.com: Vedco Swimmer's Ear Astringent For Dogs, 4 oz.: Pet Supplies
> ...


Thank you!

My boy always sticks his head in the water. He had a few ear infections in the beginning when I adopted him a couple of years ago from my County H.S. I have his ears under control now, but it seems like he needs something more than the ear cleaner to keep his ears dry after swimming. 

My girl doesn't put her head into the water, no problems with her, just by boy.

Thanks again, I'll order some from Amazon.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, especially about the swimmer's ear astringent. I'll order some today. In the meantime, Chloe seems to have become swim-obsessed. This morning on our walk I took a route away from the lake and she kept trying to turn around and get me to take her towards the water.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our 3 water dogs (Golden's all) get a bath with doggy shampoo after all swims. That is quickly followed by full body rub down with large towels. Then a complete brushing and check for tics if not winter time, following a duck hunt. Our vet has recommended we put Mal-A-Ket (available at Vet Depo.com) anti fungal in their ears once a week. Since we started doing that we have had no ear problems and we do not have to put anything in their ears after a swim. We also trim nails and cut hair if needed at this time.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I have always force dried after swimming or bathed and force dried. I left her damp once and she had some nasty mats. She has a really cottony sort of coat, I think thats why. 

I'm going to order some of the dogs swimmers ear stuff too. I'm having some problems with her one ear. Thanks for the info on it.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I always rinse my dog after a swim in any kind of water. People that show their dogs will tell you that toweling the coat can damage it, but if you're not showing your dog, I don't think the damage would be noticeable. You don't have to blow dry him (forced air dryer, of course - never a heat dryer), but if you don't, just be on the look out for hot spots, especially if your dog likes to scratch himself or otherwise gets little cuts or abrasions on his skin. Not every dog will get hot spots, but it can happen and, as I found out, it's not fun or pretty. 

If you're going to let him air dry, I would suggest a good spray on conditioner and a brushing. That will help avoid mats. 

Also, I used epi-otic in the ears to clean and dry them.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt swims everyday. Only towel dry inside ears and air dry coat. Matt check with a quick brushing and he is good to go. Never had an ear infection or hot spots. Moisture trapped under the floppy ears will cause a bacterial infection. So keep ears nice and dry.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I rinse after the lake, then use something similar to a sham-wow to dry the dogs.
I will blow dry them if there is time.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Pool owners! We live in SW Florida and our 7 month old Bree swims everyday. I rinse my girl off after swimming in our pool but her skin is becoming itchy. Bree is our second Golden. Our Dakota was a lake boy and we would use alcohol in his ears after drying them, and used Tea Tree oil in his oatmeal shampoo. Chlorine is so drying but she loves, loves, loves the pool! I do give her virgin coconut oil and fish oil daily. Any suggestions would be great!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I recommend a swimmer's ear astringent (made for dogs) after each swim. Otherwise, I just let the boy dry naturally. Even with the thick, heavy undercoat he dries pretty quickly. But he does get stinky after a few times, and I have to give him a bath.


Okay thank you for astringent link...ordered that.



Mr. Bojangles said:


> I always rinse my dog after a swim in any kind of water. People that show their dogs will tell you that toweling the coat can damage it, but if you're not showing your dog, I don't think the damage would be noticeable. You don't have to blow dry him (forced air dryer, of course - never a heat dryer), but if you don't, just be on the look out for hot spots, especially if your dog likes to scratch himself or otherwise gets little cuts or abrasions on his skin. Not every dog will get hot spots, but it can happen and, as I found out, it's not fun or pretty.
> 
> If you're going to let him air dry, I would suggest a good spray on conditioner and a brushing. That will help avoid mats.
> 
> Also, I used epi-otic in the ears to clean and dry them.


Any recommendations for a sray on conditioner that can be brushed out dry? I do let Woody air dry...sometimes several times during the day as he is in and out of the water and the matting can be a problem...

Pete & Woody


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Pool owners! We live in SW Florida and our 7 month old Bree swims everyday. I rinse my girl off after swimming in our pool but her skin is becoming itchy. Bree is our second Golden. Our Dakota was a lake boy and we would use alcohol in his ears after drying them, and used Tea Tree oil in his oatmeal shampoo. Chlorine is so drying but she loves, loves, loves the pool! I do give her virgin coconut oil and fish oil daily. Any suggestions would be great!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

JeanieBeth said:


> Pool owners! We live in SW Florida and our 7 month old Bree swims everyday. I rinse my girl off after swimming in our pool but her skin is becoming itchy. Bree is our second Golden. Our Dakota was a lake boy and we would use alcohol in his ears after drying them, and used Tea Tree oil in his oatmeal shampoo. Chlorine is so drying but she loves, loves, loves the pool! I do give her virgin coconut oil and fish oil daily. Any suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you considered putting a light coat of oil ON your dog before he swims? I've never done it on mine, but I do put a light layer of a coconut oil hair mixture on my own hair and it does a good job. You might get some oil floating in the pool if it's on him when he swims, so perhaps after he dries out/off you could put it on.

I've found the best way to ensure my dogs are dry is to brush them well with a pin brush once they have fundamentally dried. It gets air all the way down to the skin.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Great suggestions! I put coconut oil in my hair and skin after I swim. I'll try that on Bree tomorrow! Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

